# CSB-2 -V- B2B or CTek D250S



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Rather than fit a Split charge relay.

Could I not fit a CSB-2 rather than a very expensive Sterling B2B;

This would be to charge an additional leisure battery from the cab (Chassis) battery?

Then, I have noticed These CTek Units?

Opinions please?

TM


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Trev

That would be the one I would fit if I did not already have an existing CTEK charger and solar regulator.

It looks like it should do the job of a mains charger, solar regulator and also a B2B charger automatically selecting the appropriate input.
Not as high output as some B2B chargers but I am not a fan of charging at very high currents anyway.



Trevor


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Trev,

I have the Ctek charger as first of all I know that the company is a leading producer of all types of battery charger (fitted as standard to Aston Martins I believe) and secondly the maximum charge is limited to 20amps which I felt was less likely to upset the Shaudt equipment than the Sterling which would push out up to 50 amps.

Been fitted now for 6 months or so, works extremely well and is easy to fit. Causes the DT201 panel to show nonsense figures but I rely on a Victron to tell me the true battery position.

Bought mine from Roadpro who were very helpful with advice re wiring size,etc.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Excellent piece of kit as are all their units


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*replies*

Thank you for the replies.

I notice some D250S's have 3 connectors on the front and some 4.

Trying to find out which is the latest version.

Trev


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I think the one with 4 connectors is to include a solar panel.

Mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*same*

Thanks Mike.

There are two versions I think and then there is an option, smartpass.

I think the D250s is just the job, don't know why I never came across it before?.

Just waiting for some enquires re new battery to come in and then I think I will order the D250S

Thanks again.

Trev.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fitted D250s*

Well, came home tonight and managed to get the D250S Cabled up.


----------

